# Removing skylight drywall light-shaft?



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you can patch it without removing it go ahead it will be much easier.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ockola said:


> We had our skylight over the bathroom removed when we had the roof redone (fist-sized hail over the summer!) back in September. It was a 2x4 skylight and the roofer handled all the outside aspects. So we now have a 3-4'-deep tunnel ending with plywood.
> 
> I'm assuming we need to cut out the drywall light-shaft before patching the hole, correct? (I found this blog but they skip that step http://majikphil2.blogspot.com/2012/01/skylight-repair-101.html) Or is it okay to just stuff the hole with insulation like that?
> 
> ...


Something I would do a little differently than Phillip did would be to put a final R-30 insulation piece at ceiling level with the vapor barrier flaps stapled to the 2x4s the same as if we were insulating a wall or ceiling.

That roof ply will be just fine to walk on and after the patch is installed go into the attic with a Sawsall and cut the drywall out to allow the shaft air to be equal with the attic air ambient conditions. It all won't need be cut out necessarily.

I'm not understanding what is meant by :

Quote: _but adding some structural support under the patch has me intimidated and I'm not finding much advice in my searches online.

_This job needs to be completed as soon as possible because without the insulation with vapor barrier the plywood at roof level will condense moisture profusely.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got some pictures?
We have no idea how the roof or ceiling openings were headed off.
Guessing you mean rafters when you mentioned beams.


----------

